# Transom height



## Djknyork (May 1, 2015)

I think the answer is 27- inches but need confirmation. What is the approximate transom height needed to run a long shaft outboard with a jet pump on it. 

What is it for a short shaft with a jet pump on it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 1, 2015)

Long shaft with a jet should be at 27" and a short shaft with a jet should be at 22".


----------



## Djknyork (May 3, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

